# immodium sorry if its been asked before



## claire2611 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi im new to this sight and was just wondering if anyone could answer a couple of questions for me.Firstly i read somewhere that immodium instants are better than the normal immodium has any one found this to be true.Got to say i buy the supermarket own brand but would be very willing to pay more if there are people out there who have found the instants to be better.Also is there anyone out there who takes immodium everyday.I have been thinkin today that it is the one thing proved to stop d in most people(eventually) but it is never offered by doctors as a long term solution.If there are people out there who take it everyday and does it work for you,does it stop being so effective after time? thanks for reading.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

As long as they know you have IBS (or they know why you have diarrhea from some other disease) some doctors do recommend Imodium on a regular basis.Some do not, but I do not think they have been reading the studies that show Imodium can be effective control for IBSers when taken regularly and most of those studies ran for several months.Often for IBSers if they have daily diarrhea taking it regularly works better than taking it only have the third or fourth trip to the bathroom. All drugs take awhile to kick in and if you wait for the diarrhea to be bad enough first you get most of the effect after that round of diarrhea is over.Most of the studies show equal doses every 12 hours seems to work well for a lot of people.


----------



## claire2611 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you so much for your reply i have had a really bad day with it today and this site has made me feel so much better.I will still go see my doc tomorrow but i will give the immodium every twelve hours ago.thanks again.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The trick is finding the right dose. You don't want to constipate yourself, but you want enough to slow things down most of the time (usually better to err on the occasional loose stool side than the bunged up for a few days side of the line).If you know about how much you can take in a day now you can use that to guess the base line and take 1/2 that total daily amount every 12 hours. If that isn't enough you can add more. That taking 2 pills every 12 hours usually works better than 4 pills once a day from the studies.


----------

